# German/Deutsch



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Is anyone here a native German speaker? I'm intermediate level (around B1) and I'm looking for someone to practice with. This Fall semester I'll be in my final German class and I want to stay sharp. One of my best friends is a native speaker but we're too silly to take my learning seriously and we always go back to English because his level in English is higher than mine in German. I'm looking for someone who won't mind if I bug them with random questions. In turn, I can provide English help and endless entertainment at my fumbles.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm Austrian and willing to help if you don't mind that Austrian-German has a few different expressions and is objectively better and much more practical than German-German ;P

No, honestly, I'd gladly help someone who wants to expand their knowledge, but it has to be mentioned that some very rigid foreign school systems don't accept Austrians as German teachers, because we have a very different pronunciation of some words and some other little differences. If that isn't a problem for you, feel free to message me ~


----------



## Raddy (Aug 9, 2016)

I really wanted to learn)


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

Ich probiere auch mein Deutsch zu üben, seit ich es schwierig finde Deutsch zu reden. Hören oder lesen gefallt mir, aber es zu sprechen oder schreiben, dass ist einen anderen Zweig...

Ob das richtig Deutsch ist... ich habe keine Ahnung. 

Möchtest du deinen Hörverstehen üben, dieses Hörbuch mag ich sehr:


----------



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

Ich spreche Deutsch als Muttersprache fließend. Ich kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich dir immer helfen kann, da ich andere Projekte habe. Aber wenn du Fragen hast oder du dich ab und zu unterhalten kannst, können wir das schon machen.


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

probablyINFP said:


> Ich spreche Deutsch als Muttersprache fließend. Ich kann dir nicht versprechen, dass ich dir immer helfen kann, da ich andere Projekte habe. Aber wenn du Fragen hast oder du dich ab und zu unterhalten kannst, können wir das schon machen.


Kennst du ein interessantes Forum auf Deutsch?


----------



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

babblingbrook said:


> Kennst du ein interessantes Forum auf Deutsch?


Um Deutsch zu lernen? Ja, es gibt z.B. unilang: German (Deutsch) - UniLang


----------



## MolaMola (Jul 28, 2012)

Is German useful at all to learn as an English speaker who knows just English and Spanish? I am very interested in the language but am having a hard time deciding between German and Russian. The reason I ask is that I know that German is not an EU language, and that most Germans also speak excellent English. 

I also loved Germany.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm half German and moved to Germany from the US at the age of 4.

How useful a language is has to do with what you do in your life, where you go, what people you interact with, and what field you work in.

I'd say, if you study physics, psychology, history/politics or are just an intellectual in general, German is definitely an important language to pick up.
From physicists to Albert Einstein, to psychologists like the legendary man himself, Carl Jung (and of course Sigmund Freud, Alfred Adler, etc.), and even important political figures like Adolf Hitler.

This, besides Germany having the 4th highest GDP, having more than 100,000,000 speakers worldwide, and belonging to the most influential nations A.D.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

NewMango said:


> Is German useful at all to learn as an English speaker who knows just English and Spanish? I am very interested in the language but am having a hard time deciding between German and Russian. The reason I ask is that I know that German is not an EU language, and that most Germans also speak excellent English.
> 
> I also loved Germany.


Russian is like an apple and English is an orange.

That makes German a lemon.


----------



## probablyINFP (Aug 6, 2016)

NewMango said:


> Is German useful at all to learn as an English speaker who knows just English and Spanish? I am very interested in the language but am having a hard time deciding between German and Russian. The reason I ask is that I know that German is not an EU language, and that most Germans also speak excellent English.
> 
> I also loved Germany.


In general? No, it's not worth it. Maybe 40-50 years ago but not now.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

I only recently started to learn German. For me it's very hard to remember that long words. This year I have finals in German I will have to write diploma in German. I was thinking of asking some help https://translateshark.com/german.html 'cause I am not sure in my academic writing abilities.


----------

